# Sevier River



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Made the always wonderful trip to the inlaws, but only on the condition of a few hours of fishing time. Flows on the sevier are pretty low, and the holes are somewhat hard to find, especially in the slower moving sections. Lots of little rainbows, and a few decent browns. On the way home hit another local river, that produced pretty well, 2 more rainbows, and one 21 inch brown. Nice to be able to cast and reel a little instead of sitting on a chair and moving your wrist. In case anyone is wondering i was fishing the stretch of river between Hatch and Delta.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome trip Chris.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice frown on your brown.  

Good lookin' fish.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha :lol: :lol: :roll: that is the whole river you dog! My grandparents live in Hatch, thats right IN Hatch so I was curious about what stretch you were fishing. Those browns have been hard for me to catch i the winter so good on you.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Upper Sevier, very close to hatch. I was just seeing how many people i could confuse.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I'll be hitting the East Fork in a few weeks, anyone know what the flow is on that end?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I'll be hitting the East Fork in a few weeks, anyone know what the flow is on that end?


hmmmm...current temps hitting 40+ degrees, and lots of snow in John's Valley = muddy, high water...

I love the EF. I hate this time of year on the EF. Black Canyon and John's Valley turn pretty muddy with any kind of snow melt going on. Kingston Canyon water levels are typically high.

Good luck.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks PBH, I will be going down that way for other reasons, but I figured I would try a fly or two while down that way. 8)


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

If you hit the east fork after mid april, take your snake proof boots. Spring is a great time to unknowingly step on a rattlesnake near the sevier, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I'll be hitting the East Fork in a few weeks, anyone know what the flow is on that end?


It was fish able today but it is starting to get cloudy. My bet is if it stays warm a couple more days it will be unfishable.


----------

